# الزواج المسيحى .. اهدافه .. توقيت مناسب .. كيفية اختيار شريك الحياة ..



## soul & life (28 أغسطس 2014)

*اهداف الزواج المسيحى*

نحن نرى في المسيحية أهدافا ثلاثة للزواج:

 (أ) الاتحاد المقدس:
ليس جيدا إن يبقى آدم وحده، أصنع له معينا نظيره (تك2: 18) ، إنها وحدة بطاهرة مقدسة في المسيح، على مثال اتحاد المسيح بالكنيسة .

(ب) الاشتراك مع الله في الخلق:

فالزوجان يشتركان مع الله في عملية الخلق، وهذا مجد عظيم للإنسان أنها ليست أمورا حسية وحسب، بل هي تحوى في طياتها مهمة حفظ النوع الإنساني، ولقد أوجد الله في الإنسان الأبوة والأمومة، قبسا منه، لكي يستمر البشر على الأرض، ويزداد عدد أولاد الله المتمتعين بحبه.

(ج) طريق خلاص:

"التزوج أصلح من التحرق" (1كو7: 9) 
أي إن غالبية البشر طريقهم للخلاص هو الزواج، ففيه استخدام مقدس للغرائز في إطار الطهارة والعفة والانضباط المسيحي، أما البعض الذين "أعطى لهم" (مت19: 11) 

فهم يشعرون إن خلاصهم هو في البتولية، ليكونوا الله بكل كيانهم ن وهم مدعوون لهذا، ولا فضل لأحد على الآخر، لأنه لا خلاص بدون المسيح، وان كانت البتولية تعطى فرصة اكبر للانطلاق الروحي والكرازي، إلا أنها دعوة خاصة، لا يشتهيها الإنسان أو يفتعلها، بل يتقبلها من الرب كموهبة، "لأني أريد إن يكون جميع الناس كما أنا لكن كل واحد له موهبته الخاصة من الله. الواحد هكذا والآخر هكذا" (1كو7: 7) 
وما عليه إلا إن يجاهد ليحافظ عليها.


*التوقيت الصالح للأرتباط*



يجب إن يدرك الشاب – من الجنسين – إن هناك وقتا مناسبا للتفكير في هذا الموضوع، وذلك للأسباب التالية:

أ) يجتاز الشاب في بدء المرحلة طورا جنسيا يسميه العلماء "الجنسية الغيرية العامة" فيبدأ يحس بالجنس الآخر، ويلمح زوايا معينة في هذا الشخص أو ذاك، ويعجب بواحد لسبب، ثم ينتقل إلى آخر لسبب آخر، وتتدخل العاطف أحيانا، والجسد غالبا، في هذا الاستحسان المتنقل بسرعة، لذلك فحين يظن أي من الطرفين إن هذا الإحسان اختيار حقيقي لشريك الحياة، فهو يخطئ قطعًا، لأنه في مرحلة الجنسية الغيرية الأحادية، وذلك في سن العمل، وتحمل مسئوليات الحياة.



ب) هذا التنقل السريع يحدث مصادمات عاطفية ونفسية كثيرة، تتعب الجهاز النفسي في الطرفين، إذ يحس احدهما أنه ظالم، ويحس الآخر انه مظلوم.


ج) كما أنه يسيء حتما للطرفين، فالأيام لا تنسى -خصوصًا للفتاة- ارتباطها باسم ما دون خطوات رسمية (اقرأ مقالًا عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في قسم الأسئلة والمقالات).


د) ويستحيل إن ننكر -وهذا علمي أيضًا- إن العاطفة جزء من الجسد، لأنها جزء من مكونات الشخصية الإنسانية، لهذا فأن بدأت في نقاوة إلا إنها سريعًا ما نكشف عن إيحاءات أخرى غريزية لا تخلو من مخاطر.


هـ) وأخيرًا.. فالشاب حين يرى تجاوبا من الشابة التي ارتبط بها عاطفيًا، سرعان ما يشك فيها ويتركها، حتى بعد الاقتراب من الخطوات الرسمية، ذلك لان أكثر الشباب انحرافًا يختار اطهر الفتيات حين يقدم على الزواج.


لهذا كله يجب إن يحرص الشاب والشابة، على السلوك المقدس، وعدم الخضوع لإيحاءات العاطفة والغريزة والحواس، وذلك بأن يكون اختلاطهم مسيحيا مقدسا. 



*كيفية اختيار شريك الحياة*


الإنسان يتخذ قراراته عموما كمحصلة لثلاثة قوى تعمل في داخله هي:

* الروح: أي صوت الله داخل النفس البشرية.

* الفكر: أي المنطق الهادئ الدارس للأمور.

* العاطفة: أي الأحاسيس التي تتملك الإنسان نحو موضوع معين.

والخطأ الأكبر يحدث حينما تنقلب الموازين، فلا شك أن الترتيب السابق هو الترتيب السليم للقوى: الله يضبط العقل، والعقل يضبط العاطفة، لكن انقلاب الموازين يحدث حينما تقود العاطفة كل الكيان الإنساني، فالعقل يجب أن يصمت، والله يجب أن يوافق على ما أحسَّ به!

وواضح أن العاطفة ليست مؤهلة لقيادة الإنسان فهي متقلبة عموما، وهى جزء من النفس الإنسانية العتيقة المعرضة للخطأ، وهى جزء من الجسد، أي تيار الإثم العامل في غرائز الإنسان ومكوناته، لذلك فالانسياق للعاطفة خطأ خطير، فربما لا يوافق المنطق على هذا الاختيار، بل ربما لا يوافق الله نفسه عليه وهو أدرى بمصلحتنا ومستقبلنا.

لهذا فالأسلوب السليم لاختيار شريك الحياة يجب أن يبدأ بالله، بالصراخ المستمر إليه، لكي يكشف لنا معالم الطريق، بعدم التشبث بفكر معين أو مشاعر معينة أو شخصية معينة، أي بالتسليم الصادق، الخالي من المشيئة الذاتية.

وبعد قيادة الله، يفكر الإنسان في هدوء، هل هذا الموضوع مناسب؟ 

يفكر بمفرده يفكر مع أبيه الروحي، ويفكر مع أسرته وأحبائه، فلا شك أن التفكير بصوت مرتفع، يعطى قرارات سليمة إذا صاحبها التسليم لله، وطلب مشورته وتدبيره.

أما العاطفة، فيكفى القليل منها، بأن تكون العاطفة هادئة ورزينة، خير من أن تكون حارة مشبوبة، تخفى عنا صوت العقل، بل حتى وصوت الله.



*للأنبا موسى أسقف الشباب *


----------



## القسيس محمد (28 أغسطس 2014)

*بصراحة بتعجبنى كتبات الانبا موسى وكمان برامجه على التليفزيون.
لانه منفتح كثيرا وعنده مسحة حقيقية
شكرا على الموضوع
*​


----------



## soul & life (29 أغسطس 2014)

isaac_102 قال:


> *بصراحة بتعجبنى كتبات الانبا موسى وكمان برامجه على التليفزيون.
> لانه منفتح كثيرا وعنده مسحة حقيقية
> شكرا على الموضوع
> *​




بالفعل الانبا موسى أسقف الشباب وهو صديق فعلى للشباب يتفهم مشاكلهم وكل ما يعنيهم
الرب يبارك فى خدمته .. امين

شكرا لمرور حضرتك  الرب يبارك حياتك .


----------



## القسيس محمد (29 أغسطس 2014)

soul & life قال:


> بالفعل الانبا موسى أسقف الشباب وهو صديق فعلى للشباب يتفهم مشاكلهم وكل ما يعنيهم
> الرب يبارك فى خدمته .. امين
> 
> شكرا لمرور حضرتك  الرب يبارك حياتك .


*سلام ونعمة
اتمنى ان تقراى له هذا الكتاب بالفعل كتاب يستحق القرا*ة​*  كتاب الشباب وحياة  الطهارة
الأنبا موسى أسقف الشباب*


----------



## kawasaki (29 أغسطس 2014)

*طبعا الزواج شركه واتحاد مع الله *

*ومفيش اتنين زوجين كاملين ابدا *
*الزوج بيشوف ما هو ناقص في زوجته وبيستمده من الله *
*والزوجه بتشوف ماهو ناقص في زوجها وتستمده من الله *​


----------



## soul & life (29 أغسطس 2014)

kawasaki قال:


> *طبعا الزواج شركه واتحاد مع الله *
> 
> *ومفيش اتنين زوجين كاملين ابدا *
> *الزوج بيشوف ما هو ناقص في زوجته وبيستمده من الله *
> *والزوجه بتشوف ماهو ناقص في زوجها وتستمده من الله *​



بالتأكيد فهما صاروا واحد والله دائما يكون فى بيوتنا ويكمل نواقصنا
الرب يباركك  ويفرح قلبك اخى الغالى


----------

